# Hardware bolts for transom got a link to good hardware



## Lockndam25 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a new member and have been looking at post for a while. I seen on a thread that some one had posted a link to a good place to buy bolts and screws for tin boats, Working on a tracker 1990 17 foot deep vee,

The bolts I took off the transom were aluminum and they to week for reuse and I don't feel they were strong enough to begin with, Maybe the thought was they would break before the hull did, Any thoughts on this. Thanks Dave


----------



## Johnny (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome Aboard, Dave

have you tried your local Big Box Store to see what they
have in the line of stainless fasteners ??
that should be your first step.

photos of what you removed will help a lot


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 13, 2017)

uploading some photos I have on my pc at work, I will upload more as the project get moving along


----------



## DaleH (Feb 13, 2017)

It might have been MSC Fasteners, at https://www.mscdirect.com

Be aware most local hardware stores only sell series 304 stainless steel bolts, if using SS. They are fine for your transom work in tin boats, even for use in saltwater, just as long as you properly insulate the SS bolt body or head from the tin. I use nylon washers under heads and nuts and heavy grease or adhesive-lined heatshrink on bolt threads. Used layers of duct tape on one build and took it apart 8-years later (salt waters environment) and the tape layer was still there and no adverse effects noted.

For critical high-strength applications, like when I put a sampson post (bit) on the bow of my old toona boat, I used 8" long 1/2" diam bolts of 316L series, as it has superior corrosion resistant properties.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's some good information and I think the thread I was referring to was yours about the bolt link, I would like to use a ss bolt and I think the thickness was a little on the small side considering they support the weight of motor and twisting of the outboard, I will check out the link you posted and thanks


----------



## Johnny (Feb 14, 2017)

*did that bolt hold the wood transom panel to the metal hull ??*

I am replacing my wood transom panel now and will use 5/16 - 3/8" stainless
and brass bolts and stainless fender washers to button everything up. 
Also, there will be two 1/2" stainless bolts through the motor bracket through the transom.
with motors over 25hp I would be leary of any transom fastener 1/4" or less.
Also, it is not recommended to glue the wood transom panel to the metal hull.
Just bolt it up and seal accordingly.

what I have done in the past is to use 3/8"-1/2" stainless carriage bolts
and grind off the square shoulder under the head. Being careful
not to cut past the thread depth to compromise the holding power of the bolt.
you only need 4-6 per transom if you use two through the motor mount bracket.
Large stainless fender washers on the wood side of the transom.
Cut off the excess bolt after it is securely bolted down.


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks Jonny going to the store tomorrow, there were 30 1/8 inch Philips head screws with nylon nuts holding the transom to the knee braces, I'm going to go with a 3/8 ss bolts. and stainless washers over plastic washers or something to keep the stainless from touching the aluminum.

The motor Bolts looked ok to reuse, just going to clean them up.


----------



## Capt. Dave Bush (Oct 22, 2022)

Lockndam25 said:


> I'm a new member and have been looking at post for a while. I seen on a thread that some one had posted a link to a good place to buy bolts and screws for tin boats, Working on a tracker 1990 17 foot deep vee,
> 
> The bolts I took off the transom were aluminum and they to week for reuse and I don't feel they were strong enough to begin with, Maybe the thought was they would break before the hull did, Any thoughts on this. Thanks Dave


Bolt Depot.com , Catalog has everything. All types of fasteners. Ship small orders or large. SS or any others.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 22, 2022)

Ummm....Dave? That thread is dated 2017.

Roger


----------



## Capt. Dave Bush (Oct 25, 2022)

Sorry Roger. Just browsing forum. Missed the date. Excited to help with excellent source I found for any type of fastener. Capt. DB


----------



## Ironhorse2022 (Oct 26, 2022)

Glad you posted the bolt depot source info. Old thread but very relevant to my situation today.


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 26, 2022)

No problem, but I've fallen for the ancient thread, too. Just have to remember, sometimes, to look at the date on the thread.

And as long as we're mentioning hardware sources, y'all might want to check out McMaster-Carr. Not just hardware, but about everything one might need for fabrication and power transmission, too.

Roger


----------



## airshot (Oct 26, 2022)

What ever SS bolts you find, if a magnet is attracted to them, they are junk and will corrode or cause corrosion. Really good SS bolts are not cheap !!! But really good SS will not corrode or cause corrosion either !!


----------

